# Studying online - experience and tips



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I am about to start my second Degree (English Studies - Literature and History) and it's going to be online. Any advice for a very unorganized ENTP?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Pencil in / schedule every class as if they were presential. I've taken online courses and I find it to be super easy to fall behind due to seeing the online class as flexible. If you need structure I would suggest to act as if every class has mandatory attendance.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Stay ahead. If you stay ahead it's so much easier.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Does the class have assignments with deadlines? That helps me. Otherwise I tend to overdo it, drain myself and put off going back (then go back again after a long break, tire myself out again..etc.)


----------



## TheBigT (Jun 21, 2012)

What platform is the class on? Some break up the material into very small chunks, ie 5-20 minute bites. This is awesome for being able to digest as well as practice, but it can allow you to think you are making decent progress when you are actually falling behind. Try to do a set amount of work within a day.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Ew. "Online." Even as an organized, neat-freak J-type, I struggled with online classes. Work on your time management since the workload is rigorous and time-consuming in comparison to face-to-face lectures. Basically, you're just teaching yourself over 90% of the time. Be serious about making a schedule and keeping a planner, too.


----------



## 007phantom (May 1, 2010)

From personal experience my advice is to make a big effort to stay ahead and stay consistent in your work. As others have already said it's very easy to fall behind. In my personal experience letting myself ease up and skip a class here and there has only increased my burden and made things more difficult. Do your best to work through all your scheduled study sessions consistently with no excuses because the one occasion that you let yourself off the hook for can open the gate for more excuses. 

Me personally, I have a hard time focusing in my room so alot of times I study somewhere else, in a library, cafe, it's much easier to get in my zone and focus. If that works for you it's an available option.


----------



## ashleysummer (Aug 5, 2015)

I think that online study is good because it's more fluid but still you have to motivate yourself strongly. While studying online, It can be tempting to skip some things. I personally used the help of online tutors from the website here to stay afloat. They were very helpful!


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

- Visual reminders are the best for me

I use the calendar in my phone to set visual reminders of important dates when things are due so I can glance at it and see if I might need to work on something earlier to allow time for other assignments. SO just now I got onto an essay days earlier than I would've so I can smash out the essay due a week from now. 

For my online only class, they provide recorded lectures and access to the powerpoint slides of lecturers presentation.
I tend to download the lectures soon as they're available os I can watch them when I have the chance.
For me it's easy to remember them because i name them what week the recording is and what unit and keep it in my downloads folder which I use regularly so am visually reminded.
In this case might be useful to put it on the desktop or something if don't have a folder typically remember if you are to download audio/visual recordings. 

I don't do it because I just get a feel based on what other classes I have to attend and such, but can be useful to designate a certain day as pivotal to that online class. For me its dependent on when material is released and when I have to be elsewhere. So for my online unit I set it as Wednesday/Thursday to watch and read stuff for it.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I found - counterintuitively - that working part-time while taking online class made me much more productive and efficient, and less likely to leave things to the last minute.


----------



## kono2209 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi , Im INTP . I would like to share based on my experiences . I 've just take my Master Degree based on Online Learning System . The challenges is "how to stay focus and motivated" which need self control and leadership for your self to get maximize result (i admit its very difficult for me)
Make sure your environment support your activity.Deadline is needed otherwise i will postpone it. I always submit assignment on last minute .

Hopefully my experienced is hopefull . Happy Studying .


----------



## Hulie (Jul 31, 2016)

The advice others have given is great. I would suggest also, if you're really prone to procrastination, to schedule out specific blocks of time in which you will study or do assignments (e.g. 7-8 pm every night) or to set goals for what you want to get done. 
And don't hesitate to contact your lecturers if you have any questions about the material or assignments, most are happy to help.


----------

